# cubing quotes (make up your own)



## abctoshiro (May 27, 2010)

Hai everyone.

This is the thread where you can put together your cubing and poetry skills....just to create a quote. 

I'll start off with: 

"A cube with no one to solve is like a hand with no one to hold." 


Haha...you can create your own here.


----------



## Edward (May 27, 2010)

sig.


----------



## Owen (May 27, 2010)

"Cubes are cool, like an Ocean breeze."


----------



## wsc78 (May 27, 2010)

"noob cubers cube like noobs"


----------



## ariasamie (May 27, 2010)

If a cube can get scrambled, it can get solved too.


----------



## riffz (May 27, 2010)

Rubik's cubes are really fun
I like Rubik's cubes
If I didn't have a cube
I'd kill everybody


----------



## nck (May 27, 2010)

riffz said:


> Rubik's cubes are really fun
> I like Rubik's cubes
> If I didn't have a cube
> I'd kill everyone





"Life is like an unmodded AV, although it's good enough as it is, there is always something more when you turn another corner"


----------



## Jokerman5656 (May 27, 2010)

"You know you've been cubing too long when you consider making your clock glow-in-the-dark so you can speedclock without lighting."

-Lucas Garron-


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2010)

wsc78 said:


> "noob cubers cube like noobs"



I like this.


----------



## foxfan352 (May 29, 2010)

"The cube isn't solved until it's solved"


----------



## Sharkretriver (May 29, 2010)

"Make one mistake and your back to the beginning!" (for square-1)
edit: and my sig!


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 29, 2010)

[5/14/2010 11:51:21 PM] Ethan: cubes own
[5/14/2010 11:51:24 PM] Ethan: own cubes


----------



## flan (May 29, 2010)

"god does not play dice... he cubes"


----------



## gavnasty (May 29, 2010)

"It's on a swivel so the centers don't move" - Will Smith in Pursuit of Happyness

that's probably not the exact quote


----------



## Neo63 (May 29, 2010)

In Soviet Russia, PLL skips you!

Not very original but w/e


----------



## nitrocan (May 29, 2010)

Give man a fish and you'll feed him for a day,
Give man a cube and nothing happens.

(maybe someone can come up with something more creative than "nothing happens" haha)


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 29, 2010)

nitrocan said:


> Give man a fish and you'll feed him for a day,
> Give man a cube and .*you'll entertain him for a lifetime.*.



Fix'd.


----------



## bluecloe45 (May 29, 2010)

Lanlan is the way to go, eastsheens fall and break my toe


----------



## BigGreen (May 29, 2010)

[1:25:00 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: first i get the 2x2x2 block
[1:25:00 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: then
[1:25:00 PM] Lil' Cruton IV: timer stop
(hewastalkingabout2x2method)


----------



## Cubenovice (May 29, 2010)

You know you are a cuber when you read "parity" while it actually is "party"
(happened to me with a greeting card) 

Life is like a Rubiks cube; 99% of the time it's totaly messed up


----------



## blakedacuber (May 29, 2010)

cube rotations are like walking around a garden enless amount of times....its pointles and a wase of time


----------



## DaijoCube (May 29, 2010)

flan said:


> "god does not play dice... he cubes"



I like this one


----------



## krnballerzzz (May 29, 2010)

My pants feel too tight, I better get sub 10.


----------



## Rinfiyks (May 30, 2010)

Roses are red,
Violets are blue,
Give me your cube,
and I'll solve it for you <3


----------



## canadiancuber (May 30, 2010)

i liek cubes,
shouldn't you?


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2010)

look ahead


----------



## Googlrr (May 30, 2010)

"Some people look at cubes and ask why? I look at cubes and ask why not?"

I find that this can work well with quite an array of any Kennedy quotes.


----------



## RainbowBoy (May 30, 2010)

''I love cubing''

-RainbowBoy-


----------



## Lorenzo (May 30, 2010)

"After a while, your motivation to continue lies on others"

Many people who have been cubing for a long time only continue because they have friends that cube. Not having any friends that cube could make someone feel lonely and it would only be a matter of time before they quit.


----------



## Feryll (May 30, 2010)

G and N perms may break my bones but CLL can never hurt me.

It's under 9000!!!!(milliseconds)

No sub-20 until you finish your OLLs

Speedsolving is the art of trying to scramble a cube and fail (Hitchhikers guide)


Lol I found these funny.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (May 30, 2010)

I like 'em small. The big ones are just too much to handle.


----------



## Tim Major (May 30, 2010)

I'm surprised it hasn't already been said,
"Practise" (or is that practice? )


----------



## IamWEB (May 30, 2010)

1. 2. 3. 4. I just used: sexy move.


----------



## Edward (May 30, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> I like 'em small. The big ones are just too much to handle.



That's what...


----------



## Faz (May 30, 2010)

IamWEB said:


> 1. 2. 3. 4. I just used: sexy move.



again and again and again.


----------



## kooixh (May 30, 2010)

an algorithm a day,slow solves go away


----------



## InfernoTowel (May 30, 2010)

Almost anyone can learn to solve the cube in a few days. It's solving it quickly that takes determination.


----------



## Edmund (May 30, 2010)

Rubik's cubes are like elephants, except instead of being a big gray animal with tusks it's a colorful plastic puzzle toy.


----------



## Jebediah54 (May 30, 2010)

"Ich bin ein Cuber!"


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 30, 2010)

It's like a JOYSTICK. It can turn in many directions and won't break.


----------

